

FBI created a fake AP story to apprehend a teenage suspect  - BDGC
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/08/28/435415960/department-of-justice-sued-for-fake-news-story

======
Nerdfest
"The F.B.I.'s use of such techniques is subject to close oversight, both
internally and by the courts that review our work."

I very much doubt there was any court oversight of anything related to this.

